# There's a broken glass on the floor!



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

"Latiiala on särkynyt lasi." is this the right translation?


----------



## Hakro

Yes, "Lattialla on särkynyt lasi." is correct.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Yes, "Lattialla on särkynyt lasi." is correct.



Is it more common to say "Lattialla on särkynyt lasi" or "Lattialla on särkynyttä lasia"? 

In English, we usually say "There's broken glass on the floor" in this context rather than "There's *a* broken glass on the floor". (Lasin säryttyä, ei ole usein/yleensä mahdollista ottaa selville, kuinka monta juoma-astiaa lasi ennen muodosti. )


----------



## kirahvi

Gavril said:


> Is it more common to say "Lattialla on särkynyt lasi" or "Lattialla on särkynyttä lasia"?
> 
> In English, we usually say "There's broken glass on the floor" in this context rather than "There's *a* broken glass on the floor". (Lasin säryttyä, ei ole usein/yleensä mahdollista ottaa selville, kuinka monta juoma-astiaa lasi ennen muodosti. )



I think it's more common to say _Lattialla on särkynyttä lasia_. Actually I'd just say _Lattialla on lasinsiruja/-sirpaleita_.


----------



## sakvaka

But if a glass should've got broken, I'd just warn other people by saying

_Ööhh, tota.... kannattaa olla varovainen, tohon särky äsken lasi (or: tossa voi olla lasinsiruja kun siihen särky äsken lasi)._


----------



## Hakro

Please take a look what was the original question. There's nothing about warning other people. "Lattialla on särkynyt lasi" might be a general constatation or a comment to the waiter.


----------

